
Toilet paper orientation - DanBC
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation
======
stesch
You are kidding me?

I feel right here at home, as a long time Reddit user.

------
mikestew
Which way does it go? Whichever way your wife says it goes.

The recreational vehicle problem seems like a relatively easy fix, using
something like the stops in the seatbelts of your car. Bumps lock the roll,
but it disengages during gentle use.

------
nextstep
If you have a cat, the under orientation can be helpful in preventing the cat
from unravelling the whole roll.

